# forum upgrade/maint tonight! (Nov 29, 2022)



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2022)

going to make an effort to install a forum upgrade/patch this evening, loooong overdue.

will be the first of two, but this one being a minor update to the version of the forum software we use now!  

so please expect the forum to be offline for a bit early this morning (after 1am eastern) while the upgrade takes place!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

well that was fairly painless and quick!

just one more upgrade to come..fingers crossed!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

tapatalk updated, please let me know if you experience any issues


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

annnd we have upgraded to v 2.2!  the most recent version of xenforo!

here is a rundown of the new features with this we can explore!









						Have you seen...?
					

This forum spotlights some of XenForo's interesting features. Spotlights on features in upcoming releases will be posted here.




					xenforo.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

i note that the ignore addon is spitting out hundreds of errors every minute, have disabled the addon for now (so you are likely to see a bunch of things you normally would be ignoring, including some folks posts!)...i have a ticket in with the developer of the addon in hopes it is an easy fix.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

man i do like the new post/reply interface/section at the bottom....way more user friendly!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 30, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> man i do like the new post/reply interface/section at the bottom....way more user friendly!


I can see the differences.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 30, 2022)

TUGBRIAN,  something is missing the emojai symbols are missing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 30, 2022)

—deleted—


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

s


pedro47 said:


> TUGBRIAN,  something is missing the emojai symbols are missing.


how up when i hover voer the like button?


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> TUGBRIAN,  something is missing the emojai symbols are missing.


You have to hit the first set of 3 dots above the text box.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 30, 2022)

slip said:


> You have to hit the first set of 3 dots above the text box.


Got it slip. Thanks and wishing you a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

ah you mean to put inside the posts, my mistake.  yes the post/reply toolbox has gone thru a ton of changes, but is customizable!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2022)

added the smiley back to the "medium" reply window.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 1, 2022)

also post up here if you find/know of any good features/add ons we can implement with the new upgrade, tons of new ones are available with 2.2!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 1, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> added the smiley back to the "medium" reply window.


Thanks you.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Dec 3, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> also post up here if you find/know of any good features/add ons we can implement with the new upgrade, tons of new ones are available with 2.2!


Do we use the new article function today on TUG anywhere?  I’ve often wanted to write articles/blog entries for timeshare advice but the forum functions don’t lend themselves all that well to a pure article format. Maybe we are already using this somewhere and I’m just not aware?  Either way - I’d like to use the new article capability in 2.2 - we could start authoring more detailed articles providing timeshare advice for the various different timeshare systems.  We have sticky forum threads for some of this today - but the forum threads have limits for content publishing.  Thoughts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2022)

agreed, that is one feature I am eyeing myself!

id certainly like to explore and test it out!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> also post up here if you find/know of any good features/add ons we can implement with the new upgrade, tons of new ones are available with 2.2!


I don’t know if anything like this exists, but is there a wiki type add on? There are a lot of threads that could benefit from some type of wiki post that summarized what a real long thread has hashed out. Kind of like an FAQ, but on the thread level.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2022)

that would be ideal for sure, but ive never seen anything like that even with addons


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2022)

I beleive there might be an add on for double post merging where it merges successive posts buy the same user into a single post. So if someone posts 5 times to the same thread in the same day without someone else posting somewhere in between, the forum merges them into the same post. I think it may be called "Double Post Merge". There may be others.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2023)

Not sure if this is related to the forum upgrade, but I do like the new dislike emoji. At least I think it is new as I don't remember seeing it before. However, it looks like when you use it, the actual emoji is too big and doesn't completely display.








The Hugz one has the same problem.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2023)

Dioxide45, I do not have the dislike emojai symbol.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2023)

hmm, will look into it.

note that the dislike option while available, doesnt actually "downvote" anything.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 8, 2023)

@TUGBrian Thanks for all that you do to keep the forums relevant and operating smoothly. Wish you could give a lesson the MVC's IT department!


----------

